# Need Wheel ID/Size?



## 2thGuardian (Jun 24, 2015)

Really like the size and look of these wheels/tires. Would like to know the brand and finish...doesn't look as shiny as the chrome finish....thoughts?

What do you think he has done with the spacing..stance height?

He has 3 youtube videos he has posted...I tried to ask...but he hasnt posted in years...:/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeYD6O8JHSY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dln-2mXt2g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbUhss9f8UU


----------

